# Jeremiah Burroughs on the covenant of works and its reward



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 3, 2022)

First, _It was obedience to God merely as Creator,_ no further; _Adam_ in innocency he looked upon God as Creator of all things, as the First being of all, and so _Adam_ tendered up his service to God merely as the Creator and First-being. That was his obedience. Secondly, _The Law to_ Adam _had promise only of natural things, of a natural life to be continued:_ We do not read of God’s promising _Adam_ to live in Heaven if he had obeyed; but, _Do this and live;_ that was the Tenor of the Covenant with him: that is, he should have continued in Paradise and so have lived a natural life, but yet continued eternally, God would have upheld that natural life of his, that’s all we read of that ever God promised to _Adam_ if he had stood by virtue of that Covenant of the Law:

That’s the second thing considerable in him. so that his obedience was tendered up to God to that end, that he might obtain the continuance of a natural life here in this world, only in order unto that, for we find no more revealed. The first man _Adam_ he was _Natural,_ the second _Spiritual,_ the first of the _Earth earthly,_ the second, _the Lord from Heaven._ The Apostle. 1 _Cor._ 15. speaks of _Adam_ in innocency as the common head of al man-kind, he was of the _Earth earthly,_ and in way of distinction the second _Adam_ was the _Lord from Heaven;_ He brings all heavenly glory. Though _Adam_ had stood, yet we never read of any heavenly glory that ever he or his posterity should have had; but the second _Adam_ he is the Lord from Heaven that brings Heavenly glory with him. That’s the second thing considerable in the Law as a Covenant with _Adam. ..._

For more, see:









Jeremiah Burroughs on the covenant of works and its reward


First, It was obedience to God merely as Creator, no further; Adam in innocency he looked upon God as Creator of all things, as the First being of all, and so Adam tendered up his service to God me…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## semperveritas (Sep 4, 2022)

Love Burroughs. Is there a way to sub to your wordpress blog?


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 4, 2022)

semperveritas said:


> Love Burroughs. Is there a way to sub to your wordpress blog?


If you are logged in to a wordpress account, hover your mouse toward the bottom of the page and a subscribe option should show up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## toledomudhen (Sep 4, 2022)

This is my shameless plug to say that I run the Jeremiah Burroughs page on Facebook.





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------

